
Traps for autonomous cars - taylorbuley
https://www.flickr.com/photos/stml/sets/72157679746550690/with/33411791166/
======
gumby
This is a brilliant exposition of the tesla lane follower hitting the
guardrail. Seems pretty clear that most people don't understand that the
rhetoric has gotten way beyond the mundane reality. This guy does.

------
KiDD
I'm not sure I understand entirely but this will make the car think that is a
lane marker and won't cross it?

